

Happy Birthday, Bill Gates You Made Steve Jobs Possible - sebkomianos
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidcoursey/2011/10/28/happy-birthday-bill-gates-youve-changed-our-world-way-more-than-that-jobs-guy/

======
sebkomianos
I submitted this to ask the Hacker News community one thing: Does ANYONE
happen to know what's wrong with the author of it?

I can ignore how pro-Gates the article is (in the end this is a subjective
topic of discussion). But, man, why try make someone that died from cancer a
couple of days ago look that useless?

How would Jobs' children feel if they ever read this? Can't we all just
respect our kind?

